# Receptor de FM con TDA7000



## Luiz Enrike Ochoa (Mar 30, 2011)

Necesito que me ayuden .... 
Si queda el circuito que viene http://www.neoteo.com/mi-primer-receptor-tda7000 ? 
Será muy dificil ?


----------



## mexdoomer (Mar 30, 2011)

Antes que nada tuviste que buscar mas informaicon en el foro... existen hasta videos, lee las reglas del foro pero ya que escribo...
Claro que si queda si sirve si buscas bien existen muchas personas que lo hechan a andar tan solo busca en Youtube TDA7000. Este receptor para lo que tiene es muy selectivo lo que es bueno la verdad un proyecto muy bueno para ser el primer radio También si tienes suficiente habilidad para armar algo mas complicado se le agrega un preamplificador y una buena antena y puedes escuchar satélites. El link tambien es de Neoteo El link 1 es teoría (muy importante porque incluye la antena que necesitas) y el segundo link es el TDA7000 con las modificaciones y el preamplificador con la antena funcionando y hasta bajando las imágenes del satélite
http://www.neoteo.com/como-bajar-imagenes-desde-un-satelite
http://www.neoteo.com/como-bajar-imagenes-desde-un-satelite-parte-ii
Y si vas empezando mejor agarra experiencias en otro tipo de cosas mas sencillas. Después de hacer varias PCB's Empieza con éste Proyecto
Lo importante es que las soldaduras en Radiofrecuencia pueden afectar mucho si las haces mal, también agarra práctica en soldadura.
Si lo vas ha hacer en una protoboard no te lo recomiendo ya que la protoboard en circuitos de RF es inestable, pero de que puedes, puedes.


----------



## Luiz Enrike Ochoa (Mar 30, 2011)

ok. ok. gracias pero soy novato aun jeje ! y si primero la profesora me lo pide en protoboard :S
Ahh y otra pregunta sabras cuanto me gastare por todos los materiales ? 
O namas dime en cuanto sale el TDA7000 porfa. ! 
Gracias



mexdoomer dijo:


> Antes que nada tuviste que buscar mas informaicon en el foro... existen hasta videos, lee las reglas del foro pero ya que escribo...
> Claro que si queda si sirve si buscas bien existen muchas personas que lo hechan a andar tan solo busca en Youtube TDA7000. Este receptor para lo que tiene es muy selectivo lo que es bueno la verdad un proyecto muy bueno para ser el primer radio También si tienes suficiente habilidad para armar algo mas complicado se le agrega un preamplificador y una buena antena y puedes escuchar satélites. El link tambien es de Neoteo El link 1 es teoría (muy importante porque incluye la antena que necesitas) y el segundo link es el TDA7000 con las modificaciones y el preamplificador con la antena funcionando y hasta bajando las imágenes del satélite
> http://www.neoteo.com/como-bajar-imagenes-desde-un-satelite
> http://www.neoteo.com/como-bajar-imagenes-desde-un-satelite-parte-ii
> ...



ok. ok. gracias pero soy novato aun jeje ! y si primero la profesora me lo pide en protoboard :S
Ahh y otra pregunta sabras cuanto me gastare por todos los materiales ? 
O namas dime en cuanto sale el TDA7000 porfa. ! 
Gracias


----------



## mexdoomer (Mar 30, 2011)

La verdad el TDA7000 Si está caro en México. Lo encuentras desde 35$ hasta los 90$ en tiendas aprovechadas hablamos de mas o menos de 2$ a 7$ USD.
Acerca del puro receptor sale en mas o menos 230 a 250$ Mexicanos. Lo caro son los Circuitos Integrados y el diodo Varicap que lo encuentras desde 25$ hasta 70$ Mexicanos. Si lo armas usa el varicap BB105 o el BB205 o el MV2105 Los 3 son lo mismo. El mas probable que encuentres es el MV2105. Acerca de las bobinas se construye con solo dar vueltas en una seccion de 1 mm Compra alambre esmaltado o mejor conocido en México como alambre "magneto" para hacer las bobinas


----------



## Luiz Enrike Ochoa (Mar 30, 2011)

mexdoomer dijo:


> La verdad el TDA7000 Si está caro en México. Lo encuentras desde 35$ hasta los 90$ en tiendas aprovechadas hablamos de mas o menos de 2$ a 7$ USD.
> Acerca del puro receptor sale en mas o menos 230 a 250$ Mexicanos. Lo caro son los Circuitos Integrados y el diodo Varicap que lo encuentras desde 25$ hasta 70$ Mexicanos. Si lo armas usa el varicap BB105 o el BB205 o el MV2105 Los 3 son lo mismo. El mas probable que encuentres es el MV2105. Acerca de las bobinas se construye con solo dar vueltas en una seccion de 1 mm Compra alambre esmaltado o mejor conocido en México como alambre "magneto" para hacer las bobinas



Pff reaLmentee si esta caro pero de todas maneras gracias por la informacion. De casualidad conoceras otro receptor de FM que sirva bien y que no salga tan caro y facil de armar jeje. Porfavor?


----------



## mexdoomer (Mar 30, 2011)

El TDA7000 es de los Receptores de FM mas fáciles de armar. Los demás receptores tendrás que construir muchas bobinas y buscar piezas raras o difíciles de encontrar. El precio que te dí es de lo mas caro que te di. Puede variar. Si quieres construir una radio pero sería AM te recomiendo que hagas una Radio a Galena usando diodo de germanio. Busca en Google Radio galena


----------



## Luiz Enrike Ochoa (Mar 30, 2011)

mexdoomer dijo:


> El TDA7000 es de los Receptores de FM mas fáciles de armar. Los demás receptores tendrás que construir muchas bobinas y buscar piezas raras o difíciles de encontrar. El precio que te dí es de lo mas caro que te di. Puede variar. Si quieres construir una radio pero sería AM te recomiendo que hagas una Radio a Galena usando diodo de germanio. Busca en Google Radio galena



Pero eso de radio galeana ya es otra cosa no ? Bueno te pregunto porque yo no se. Y no puede ser AM. Me pidieron un receptor FM.


----------



## mexdoomer (Mar 30, 2011)

Si, la radio a galena ya es en AM. Si hablamos de FM te recomiendo como primer receptor el TDA7000. Te recomiendo que agarres experiencia en otros proyectos mas sencillos. Ejemplos son los Leds con 555. Un amplificador de 1W con LM386. O algo con el que puedas tener una referencia de como se trabaja en electrónica.
Te recomiendo que busques el libro de Curso de Electronica Básica CEKIT para aprender teoría y practica en electrónica


----------



## Luiz Enrike Ochoa (Mar 30, 2011)

mexdoomer dijo:


> Si, la radio a galena ya es en AM. Si hablamos de FM te recomiendo como primer receptor el TDA7000. Te recomiendo que agarres experiencia en otros proyectos mas sencillos. Ejemplos son los Leds con 555. Un amplificador de 1W con LM386. O algo con el que puedas tener una referencia de como se trabaja en electrónica.



hahaha sii see que estoy chavo aun. Y si eh trabajado con el 555 y con el LM386 pero la verdad como no me llama mucho la atención la electrónica pues no le pongo empeño y dedicación. Pero bueno veré que se puede hacer con el TDA7000. Gracias


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Mar 31, 2011)

Podes usar un receptor super regenerativo:
http://coolcircuits.blogspot.com/2011/03/fm-super-regenerative-receiver-using.html


----------



## lolo2n3055 (Mar 4, 2012)

Hola, necesito ayuda con el circuito  RECEPTOR DE FM con TDA7000 de NEOTEO.
La cosa es que si para que el TDA7000 yo pueda buscar en el dial entre 88 / 108MHz se necesita que las bobinas L1 y L2 sean de un arrollamiento de 5 espiras de alambre de cobre esmaltado de 0,7 o 0,8 milímetros de diámetro y que L2 sea un arrollamiento 6 vueltas.
Entonces me pregunto yo:

Siquiero sintonizar la Banda Ciudadana cuyas frecuencias autorizadas van desde 26,960 MHz hasta 27,410 MHz en España, entonces 

¿COMO CALCULO EL Nº ESPIRAS DE L1y L2?

¿TENGO QUE CANBIAR ALGUN CONDENSADOR UO RESISTENCIA?

Pues esto mismo me pregunto para:

La banda de 10m. o para sintonizar telefonos inalambricos = 46 -50MHz
Ya que todo esto son cosas que se pueden escuchar con el TDA7000 , ya que su ancho de banda es de 1.5MHz a 110MHz.


----------

